# best suspension setup 4 200sx



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

i have ground control with kyb agx, but i don't like it. i have tried adjusting the shocks but it doesn't help. i followed the NPM method taping the shocks/struts and sealing witht silicone but the ride is still very bumpy and the rear coil overs are a little noisy. i am not looking to take it to the track, i want my car lowered without it being so sensitive to bumps. i was wondering if anyone who has tein coil overs or motivational coil overs could tell me how they rate. should i go back to lowering springs? if i do go to lowering springs, what kind should i get? i had eibach sportlines before but they were with the oem shocks. i was thinking of getting tokico shocks this time or if anyone knows of any other good shocks for the b14 i could take some suggestions.


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

98 200SX with tein ss coilovers, motivational rear mounts, camber bolts and ebay special front and rear upper strut mounts($19 for both :thumbup: ). Let me tell ya, this setup runs a hell of a lot better than stock. Granted, I feel the road a little more because I'm riding on 17's with 40 series tires and these have less cussion. But other than that, I can finally have passsengers sit on the back and not hit their head on the rear windshield when I go through a pot hole! The ride is amazingly smooth, the whole suspension seems to all work together and corners on rails. I go through railroad tracks at whatever speed im going where I see dropped civics slam their brakes and go sideways. Have not bottomed out at all and I got it dropped to where I have about 1/4 inch gap on the front tires and 2 inch drop on the rear. I live in Seattle and our freeways are frickin horrible and it feels like I'm riding on any stock car.

I really recommend the motivational rears, specially on your setup, also, try to soften up the damping. Took me awhile to finally figure out my settings. and one more thing, get an alignment, the $50 bucks you pay for that will save you from buying new tires in a month.

Also, go to the suspension threads, there's a lot of info there, I did a lot of reading before deciding on these. These are just my personal experiences, comparing stock, sprint springs, and the tein ss setups.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the ride is going to be bumpy if you want good handling...................you can't have the best of both worlds...there will always be a sacrifice.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

ok i tried searching on this, but was getting confused by reading different threads: I have the GC/AGX on my 200sx right now and when i took it to get an alignment mechanic said that he could not adjust the camber because of the coilovers. So is this true? If i get the tein coil overs SS or Basic, am I going to have the same problem?


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

i have yet to get my set of teins, the group buy is not moving very fast, BUT i see no reason that a shop could not give you an alignmdent.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

g200sx said:


> ok i tried searching on this, but was getting confused by reading different threads: I have the GC/AGX on my 200sx right now and when i took it to get an alignment mechanic said that he could not adjust the camber because of the coilovers. So is this true? If i get the tein coil overs SS or Basic, am I going to have the same problem?


There is no factory adjustment for alignment. You will need a good set of camber plates to align it, OR if you do not lower it more than 1.5" a good mechanic can still get your car within factory spec. WITHOUT using crappy camber/crash bolts.


----------



## spydamancm (Nov 14, 2005)

*struts*

I went to motivational engineering (look it up on yahoo) and I bought my front struts from them. They sell shortened struts for about $450 (I dont remember the exact ammount). Anyway, the struts are ajustable, but they have to be taken off to adjust. I have lowerd my car almost 3in and use it as a daily driver in L.A.. The only time I bottom out is when I hit a HELL of a bumb which means I'll break my body kit. My rear struts are simple KYBs with ground control coilovers all over. Ive had the struts for 2yrs now no problems.


----------



## spydamancm (Nov 14, 2005)

oh and an average mechanic can fix your alignment up to almost 2in without a camber kit


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

spydamancm said:


> oh and an average mechanic can fix your alignment up to almost 2in without a camber kit


Er... what?


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

g200sx said:


> ok i tried searching on this, but was getting confused by reading different threads: I have the GC/AGX on my 200sx right now and when i took it to get an alignment mechanic said that he could not adjust the camber because of the coilovers. So is this true? If i get the tein coil overs SS or Basic, am I going to have the same problem?


Get the tein pillowball mounts with your coilovers - for the fully adjustable camber. A modest investment ($250 - $300 for all 4) but worth it because it's the only reliable way to keep your camber settings rock-solid. Crash bolts and those wedges jammed into your struts will only compensate so much for a lowered car, and will not keep your camber to spec. Pillowballs are the only way to go for performance suspension.


----------

